# NBC NY: Live at Five, News Channel 4 at 6P



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

For WNBC (ch 4), New York City: You'll have to re-enter season passes for _Live at Five_ and _News Channel 4 at 6P_ because the shows are changing anchors starting Monday, March 5. While the shows' names remain unchanged, their Original Air Dates changed to 3/5/2007 in TiVo's guide data. Maybe that explains the failure of the old season passes.

I'm recording over-the-air, digital on an S3 with settings: Keep at Most 1 and No Repeats. I'm curious if anyone has different experience with cable, analogue, or on a different platform. I was surprised that the old season passes stopped working.


----------

